# Fish pics



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

After a stressful week of moving, I was finally able to look through the pictures I took when I was diving in the Bahamas. There are some nice ones that I thought I would share with some of you animal lovers! 

I don't know types of fish, so don't ask me, but the first one is just a nice picture. The second is a lion fish (very dangerous), there is, of course, a manta ray (it was HUGE) that swam by about a foot away from me. The last fish is just pretty looking so I included it, even though it's fuzzy. There's also a picture of the place where they believe Columbus dropped his anchor when he arrived in the New World. If you look closely, you can make out the words "Anchor Dropped Columbus Oct 12, 1492." One more post of pics and I swear I will be done. eace:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow Lina!

GORGEOUS photos! It looks like you had a blast on your vacation! DO you scuba often or was that your first trip?

~Kristin


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Last set of pictures...

This is another sting ray (we could see the difference because the first one had a forked tail and this one didn't)... I thought this was a cool action shot of the manta ray kicking up sand to hide itself and then you can see it after the sand settled and he was very well hidden indeed. :suspicious:

The other picture is of a barracuda... really scary looking and everyone was staying well away from it. I don't think you can tell in the picture but he actually has another fish in his mouth (you could see his full set of teeth)! uke:

So yeah, it's really hard to take hoto: under water! My camera is really good for it (at least that's what the other divers told me) but I have a lot of pictures of just blurry nothingness. ound:

Kristin, this actually was my first diving trip ever! I loved it so much, I'm definitely going to make it a habit.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
Awesome pics. Share as much as you want! I love to Scuba and unfortunetly I didn't marry well  Jim has a leaky heart valve and isn't suppose to go! So we have gone snorkeling in Hawaii and Costa Rica. Jim also isnt that good of a swimmer and seems to cut himself on coral every time <BG> but I still love it! I have been bad and fed the fish too!

I got my addicting from my Dad. This year, he went on a 3 week trip in Australia and came back with amazing videos and pictures. You were near some really different and pretty fish!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Beautiful pics from under the sea! My brother dives but I'm too claustrophobic so I just snorkle! I would love a salt water aquarium but they are pricey!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very cool pictures,eace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful shots, Lina!! I would imagine it's quite difficult getting loads of great pics underwater..

I snorkeled for the first time in my life in Grand Cayman and we went to 'Stingray City' afterwards. What an amazing experience!! It was so beautiful that I was crying and in awe. 

I don't blame you for wanting to go back! Thanks so much for sharing, Lina.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, I'm not going to lie.....I wasn't in the Bahamas, but I did go to the Newport, KY Aquarium (right across the river from Cincinatti, OH) on Saturday and this is one of the photos I took. It was fun, but I think the Bahamas would have been a whole lot better!:whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad you all enjoyed the pictures! It really was a blast going there.

Judy that is a great picture of a shark, even if it is from an aquarium! eace: I did want to see a shark but never did. One group of divers with us saw one but I guess we had gone a different direction. Hopefully next time I will!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It was a really amazing aquarium....lot's of sharks! I sure wouldn't want to meet those teeth while swimming!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Judy, those are spectacular! I'm impressed that you were able to get such clear pictures with glass in front of the camera. 
Or were you actually IN the shark tank at the time??!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Great pics!!*

What camera did you use? I can never get underwater shots to come out well.

Trish


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

fish......I can talk about that hahahahahaha!!!

We've got a huge aquarium in our living room, a Amazone Habitat....450ltr of water  1.50mtr. long.....It's a lot of maintenance, but it's soooo relaxing to watch 

True widescreen-tv hihihihi

here are some piccies :
when we first got it









Putting in plants and filling it up









So this is how a fresh start looks for weeks until the water has riped ready for fish...









After a few months plants have grown and the first fish arrived









Corydoras Trillineatus









After about 3/4 of a year, adding more plants, more fish, more maintenance, it looks like this









A close up of the angelfish









An aquarium keeps changing









Now it actually looks completely differen again, different plants, different woods......it's cool!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Beautiful Aquarium & Great Pics too!!*

Trisheace:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Your aquarium is absolutely beautiful! I love to watch fish, but I know they take a lot of work...

I wasn't in the tank, but it went overhead and all around you, so it felt like you were in it!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Trish,

I have a Canon Powershot and I bought an underwater case for it so I could take the pictures when diving. I love my camera. I've had it for three years now (I bought it the day it started being sold in the US) and it still takes quality pictures, probably because it's a 7.1 megapixel camera which was huge when I bought it so it's like standard today. 

It's a very small camera, but I've never had a problem taking pictures with it. Maybe in a couple of years I will have saved up enough to buy that Nikon I've been eyeing, until then, I will treasure my little tiny Canon.

Judy, those are really great shark pictures! I would have liked to see a reef shark, so at least they're not as big as the ones in the aquarium. 

I love your aquarium Suuske! It's absolutely gorgeous! eace:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Holy Moly look at that shark.....:jaw: Those must be so cool to see up close and personal. I would really love to do that one day. It must be even better to swim with them.....Very Nice.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Paige that's a great aquarium! Absolutely beautiful. I love your fish.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Suuske and Paige,
You have gorgeous aquariums. Between your fish and your Havs who needs TV?? 

Susan


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Suuske and Paige,
> You have gorgeous aquariums. Between you fish and your Havs who needs TV??
> 
> Susan


hihihihi! Well, there you go for multitasking!!!!

Your cichlidtank is beautiful!!!


----------

